# Should I rescue?



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I have been thinking about getting a second little one for a while, but I had planned to wait a while to work out some of Mika's reactive tendencies. I have this habit of looking on petfinder, and I found a little one who needs my help ! She is about 2 hours away from Boston, and I haven't been able to stop thinking about her. She is estimated at 8 or 9 and has dental issues, but otherwise is healthy.

This is Tilly, and she is with animal control. In order to start the "interview" process to adopt her Tilly and Mika need to meet. Mika is usually okay with dogs after she has time to get use to them, but she doesn't really enjoy most other dogs.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Manchester, CT | Tilly










Should I go ahead and start the interview process? Have others has experiences similar to this with adding another fluff? I just don't want Mika to be put in a stressful situation.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gosh Lindsey - Tilly looks so adorable.:tender: How did this little beauty end up in Animal Control. :smcry: My feeling is go for it but I'm no expert in behavioral issues. I'm not sure that you can tell how they'd be until you see them together. You just never know. If the mix isn't good for either of them then I'm sure that they won't adopt her out to you and you wouldn't want them to. But imagine if for some reason they hit it off. :wub::wub: I just think she looks like an amazing Maltese to find in rescue and once her teeth issues are resolved she'll be even better. I guess you also have to find out how the rest of her health is thru bloodwork...that she could undergo a dental. This might be a question that you can ask them in advance. You would be a perfect mom for her,understanding Maltese and their health and of course we'd all be here for you. I'm hoping this works out, but as I always say, if things are meant to be, they work out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you worked with a trainer to try to resolve Mika's reactive behavior? If so, could you ask her if she thinks Mika would adapt to another? It's always so hard to predict how the existing dog will react to a new addition. We've had wonderful happy endings and also situations where it just didn't work and members either regretted it or even sent the dog back.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she is really a wonderful looking little girl! Hope that your other fluff will love her and she'll love him! I agree if it's meant to be it will be! Good luck!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh gosh she is so cute!! I think you should try or just go with your gut? I have no experience but I just wanted to say that I hope it works out and if not then that's ok just like everyone say everything happens for a reason  She's such a cute little girl!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh she is a cutie. I have 4 Malts, Tanner was my first and if he had his way, he'd be the only Malt. But he didn't get his way. So I added 3 more. They adapt, all of 'em, and it takes time, but they do. Tanner just ignores the other 3, as far as he's concerned, they're not there!! Two years ago we rescued a YorkiePoo puppy who loves to play & play & play. Surprisingly, she & Tanner will play together. The last one I got, Kelsey, would also like to be an only dog, so he pretty much ignores the other 3. But like I said, they adapt, just give Mika lots of attention and in time, she'll more than likely grow to love her little sister.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I would start the interview process, what could it hurt? If it's meant to be it will work itself out. We weren't sure how Bella would react to a new puppy, but her reaction was far better then what we expected. I think she may have reacted even better to an older dog as Enzo drives her crazy with his puppy antics and wanting to play 24/7.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

When our Katie Girl was about 1.5 yrs old, (now at the Rainbow Bridge), we rescued our Lucky Dog (now age 15). Katie absolutely dominated him for the first little bit (maybe a month?). She was establishing dominance and just being her head strong, sweet terrier mix self lol. She and Lucky ended up being very best pals. She treated him like he was her pup. It was the most beautiful relationship that I could have ever imagined. But trust me, I cried many tears at first, thinking they'd never bond. I could not have been more wrong. My suggestion is that if you really want to rescue this beautiful Malt, that you proceed with the interview and just see where it takes you. Wish you all the best. ♥


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope it all works out for you  she is a total doll. :wub: I think most people on here have found it worked out really well getting another dog. Hard to forsee the outcome at this point, I don't think I would hold back if I was sure I wanted another.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Meeting first on neutral territory can be a great idea.  

My city's shelter wants the dogs to meet on site in an area that is now nicely paved and fenced. (It used to be grass and mud and not very clean.) 

Another idea is for two or more people to take them on a good leashed walk together first, before having them in a confined space. They may focus on the surroundings and the fun walk, rather than so much on each other, and you can control them so they don't "act out" while you're seeing if it will be at all workable. (We did this when introducing one of our AMA fosters to her potential adopters' dog and their home. After the walk, the dogs played like the friends they had always wanted. :wub:

Good luck!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww she's a little doll!
Ours get a little snippy with Bitsy and Bitsy get's snippy w/ ours at times but they all lay on one big pillow most of the time. I think they'll do ok,it'll take time...


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

You all have given some amazing perspectives and encouragement !!

Seems like Tilly is getting a lot of calls/visits, so if things don't work out and we don't get her I am sure some other amazing family will. 

You all made me feel so much better about this :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LinzFair said:


> You all have given some amazing perspectives and encouragement !!
> 
> Seems like Tilly is getting a lot of calls/visits, so if things don't work out and we don't get her I am sure some other amazing family will.
> 
> You all made me feel so much better about this :heart:


Sounds like as you said she will be adopted one way or the other. Of course we know that you, Lindsey would make the best mom. :tender: Keep us posted. Every time I look at her photo I sigh


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I didn't think Elizabeth would bond with Isabelle either. Lizzie is very jealous of me and would get violent when another dog would come near me... even Rhaegar..., but she and Isabelle get along quite well. She doesn't play with her yet, but I can see that she would really like to. I think it won't be long before they are best friends.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I have an update which is sad for me, but happy for Tilly !!

I spoke with the animal control officer and Tilly has 4 confirmed interviews and several more tentative !! If none of these work out I will have my interview next week. The animal control officer assured me Tilly is being cared for very well, and she is a star in the office.

I think my rescue may be on hold for some time. I really wanted Tilly, but it may be for the best for now.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Awww, keep us posted. And unfortunately there are always pups who need to be rescued.


----------

